# Average cost for ice melt



## bdlawncare (Oct 1, 2011)

As many of you know I am relatively new to this forum, and new to the industry... What I am wondering is.. How much on average would you guys pay for a 50 lb bag of ice melt... I know there are many different types and prices but am just going to get something simple locally.. And would like to have a resonable average... If nobody minds please post what type of salt and how much per bag so I can judge if i am in the ballpark when I go to pick it up....


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

415 for a bag of rock salt in cleveland.15 for a bag of calcium.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm paying 12$ per bag i believe.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

I am paying $4.00 a a 50pd bag for regular rock salt and $7.50 a bag for "Safer than salt" (a combination of sodium chloride, calcium chloride, potassium chloride (a fertilizer), magnesium chloride and calcium magnesium acetate (CMA) ) I use both because some of the contracts I have prohibit the use of salt on concrete surfaces.


----------



## bdlawncare (Oct 1, 2011)

i just got qouted 7 per bag of rock salt, but only if i buy the hole pallet. I think the safer than salt runs about 15 per bag in bergan county... but thats a 1 bag price i believe i will have to see tommorow... Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## [email protected] NJ (Oct 6, 2011)

Best price i got was like $5.50 a bag pallet price (49 bags). Also calcium chloride or "magic" as we call it is like $12-13 a bag but i have to buy a pallet.


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

Im using Ice Melt for 8 bux


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Bags of ice melt soium calcium blend are 7-8 depending on blend and strait salt is around 4.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Someone had straight rock salt on sale around here for $3.50 for a 50# bag. I think I paid between that and $4.00 per bag last season. 

Historically, I've more effective results with salt than with other "ice melt" products. Dollar for dollar, I think it works best; that is until you get into very cold temperatures.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

I pay 5.25 for 50lb bag. I don't use a lot of salt. 

I love my Z


----------

